# Pastures



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

How big are your pastures? Not at your boarding facility, but at your private barn? Just wondering what the average size seems to be. Thanks!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

At my neighbor's house, Lacey lives in a pasture that's about 3 or 2.5 acres with 2 llamas.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

We have 5 acres total - includes the land the house and the barn are on. Not sure the exact size of the pastures but we have one larger back pasture, a bit smaller side pasture, and then two front small lots we use to rotate them on. We also have a dry/mud lot area to keep the horses up out of the back fields if its too wet so they don't get torn up.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I have about 40 acres of total pasture. 3 - 10 acre pastures that I rotate the main herd through & 3 stud lots that are about 3 1/2 a piece.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We currently have 5 acres and will be adding the adjacent 17 acres when the owner retires.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

I have 3 aces devided up into 5 lots and i rotate.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Live on 3 acres, have 1 acre separated into three smaller pastures that get rotated, one of which is a sacrifice lot, and the rest of the 2 acres of yard and woods is free for pasture as long as the kids and horse get along during the day xD


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

About two acres, but it's not very good grass. I have access to 10 or so across the road -- all I have to do is fence it. I did last year, but not this year. Will have to do it next year. My pastures are tired.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

About 3.5 acres


----------

